

Focus - michokest
http://micho.biz/post/80501503803/focus

======
michokest
And a related post: "Curse of the Gifted", talking about how the skilled ones
have trouble following processes or standards, and how this can be detrimental
in the long run to your ability to create larger things:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219872)

